# Fifa 09 Xox 360



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone got this on 360 yet?

If so who is online?


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

got i and am online although pretty pants at it


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

not got it myself but my mate has and i have to say i'm a little dissapointed in a few things i won't say much but i'm sure you will pick up on a couple of things pretty quickly :thumb:

still it is a awsome game


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

My brother has it, saw him playing, didn't look that much different to me. Menu looks identical.

And in manager mode it is a lot better to make your own players than to play with the players already in the team, especially the goal keeper. Just seems a bit ludicrous to me.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got it as well seems to be better than PES this year 

Online is great fun


----------

